# My apologies



## johan25 (Nov 25, 2010)

Dear fellow members

I apologize to everybody on v.i. forum for my misbehave, a year ago I discovered this great place, I got very inspired by all the talented composers here, so my goal became to become an composer for digital orchestra like most of you.

I went and found some great teachers in here , took some lessons, everything seemed to be going just fine, I even got a lot of comments on my music, but soon I became selfish, wanting everything FAST FAST FAST, so I sabotaged my lessons, and just went looking for the ''holy grail'', I neglected my teachers, went looking for new teachers I even created multiple accounts in here, just to ''get'' even more useful information.

I just wanted to find the fastest way into becoming as skilled as the rest of you, but reality showed me that there isn't an easy way to an craft. One has to really take action, study, read and listen etc.

Anyway I am really sorry for putting people down, calling them all kind of things, for being ''too busy'' to help me, I am sorry that I was so selfish and I promise that this will not happen again.

Frederick was so kind to give me one more chance to be a part of this forum, I hope the rest of you too, I will be a nice member, and do my best to learn as much as I can from all of you.

My name is Franco, I am from The Netherlands , I am 23 years old, *no more multiple accounts, this is the real me*.

Thank you for reading this.


Best regards,


Franco


----------



## José Herring (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome back Franco. Everybody deserves a second chance.


----------



## johan25 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you Jose


----------



## rJames (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome back Franco.

You don't have to be great, you don't have to need help. No prerequisites. Just a bunch of people who like to make music talking to each other.

There are a few new and interesting threads about critique and member interactions that is illuminating. Everyone's different. We all react differently to situations.

You'll get fair criticism and you'll get unfair criticism. Its just the nature of a diverse membership.


----------



## johan25 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you Ron, well said 


Best,

Franco


----------

